# Acer Aspire L5100 und *.mkv/1080p Inhalte wiedergeben



## Coregrinder (11. März 2010)

Hi PCGH-Leser und Team,

hab mir einen Acer Aspire L5100 zugelegt.

Konfig:

Windows 7 Ultimate x64
AMD® Athlon™ 64 X2 Dual-Core Prozessor (2,4Ghz)
500 GB Platte / SataII, AHCI Mode
2 x 2GB DDR2 RAM (SO-DIMM)
ATI® Radeon™ XPRESS 1250 Grafikkarte (am Fernseher über HDMI, 1920x1080)

Problem:

bei der wiedergabe von 1080p Inhalt, like *.mkv bekomme ich im VLC Artefakte und das Bild hängt dauernd. Die Tonwiedergabe läuft ohne Probleme weiter und ist auch Super. Auch wenn ich auf AC3 umstelle hängt es trotzdem.

ich denke als Ursache kommt die ATI x1250 in Frage. laut GPU-Z läuft die GPU mit 50 Mhz und der Speicher auf 200. Richtig wäre aber GPU: 200 und Speicher 400 Mhz.

Mit dem ATi tool übertakten verursacht ein verzogenes Bild bis zum nächsten neustart. Der rechner friert aber nicht ein. Auch der aktuelle Catalyst verschafft kein besserung.

Auch CoreAvc lässt das Video nicht besser laufen.

hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Graka schneller oder die docodierung verbessern kann.

720p Filme laufen wiederrum relativ normal.

jemand ideen...?


----------



## INU.ID (11. März 2010)

CCCP - Combined Community Codec Pack


CCCP runterladen, installieren, und dann mit den MediaPlayer-Classic die Filme abspielen. Das CCCP ist ein Codec-Pack (samt Player, welcher aber nicht benutzt werden muß), VLC hingegen nimmt die eigenen Codecs zum abspielen. Das klappt sehr oft, aber eben nicht immer. Für meine HD-Filme nehm ich zu 99% den MediaPlayer-Classic, weil er (zusammen mit dem CCCP) einfach besser läuft. Die Codecs des CCCP stehen jedem Player zur Verfügung welcher auf die "Windows-Codecs" zugreift.

Dazu würde ich noch den AC3Filter installieren: AC3Filter

Nachdem das CCCP installiert ist und ein Film mit dem entsprechenden Player abgespielt wird, erscheinen in der Startleiste rechts unten 1-3 Symbole (immer während ein Film läuft). Sollte der verwendete Player keine Optionen für Tonspruren, Untertitel usw bieten, können selbige über diese Symbole eingestellt werden (und noch einiges mehr).

Das die GPU sich nicht hochtaktet ist unter Umständen normal. Bei meiner Desktop-GPU liegt die Auslastung bei 1080p im einstelligen %-Bereich (laut GPUz meisten bei 0%), daher läuft sie beim Film anschauen ebenfalls nur mit 2D-Takt. Und deine CPU sollte für HD-Filme eigentlich auch stark genug sein.


----------

